# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Chest pain

## Bella84

I have had anxiety for 12 months and it starts with chest pains.
I get small stabbing pains but are always moving around.
I have had blood tests and ECG tests which have came back all normal. The pains come and go and sometimes dont appear for a few weeks.
The doctor keeps telling me its all ok but I just hate these chest pains.
Does this happen to anyone else and if so what do you do to help?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Conceda

For that matter, I think you need a little activity like morning jog or exercise. It helps with your muscle and pain that you feel.

----------

